# PSE Omen Pro cam timing



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

My 60lbr max's at 63lbs and 29in drawlength,shoots a 314 gn Cheetah at 357fps;which is smokin fast ,but anyone that says they shoot 1 pin out to 40yds just accounts for being "close enough",even if it shot twice that fast there is some arrow drop{physics and mathematics dictate so}.You should chrono yours,it should shoot around 350 to 353fps with your spec's and arrow.


----------



## Deadeyexs (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for your replie. I smell what your stepping in.


----------



## Deadeyexs (Feb 15, 2011)

Reply....!!!!! WOW.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

D.Short said:


> they shoot 1 pin out to 40yds just accounts for being "close enough"


Probably, or is it all marketing talk. It could be done if you know how much to hold over/under but seeing as most deer are shot 30 yards or under... :wink:


----------



## racknspur (Jan 24, 2007)

One pin out to forty yards means holding a little low at 20 and a little high at 40. No way in hell any bow on the market has the same P.O.I. at all three yardages and everything in between.


----------



## BadgerT (Mar 23, 2011)

The X-Force bows that I've dealt with seem to like the top cam just ahead of the bottom. 0-40 dead on one pin ain't gonna happen even with the fastest production bow (which you have). 

If it's a 70# bow, I'm not sure what you're asking there (you can gain a couple pounds by taking a few twists out of hte string and putting some in the buss and control if you think you need to). What is your AtoA?

My EVO acts about like your Omen, and a friend's Omen Pro, and his son's Axe 7 all tune about the same way. I expect your speeds are in the mid to hi 340's. Pretty impressive.


----------



## Deadeyexs (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your input. Really just trying to get some people on a rise over the one pin to forty bull crap. I think if I'm talking about timing some cams and such I would know better than that. Really thought more would entertain the thought. Oh well


----------



## Double B (Feb 20, 2007)

Not to hijack but I am 29.5 shooting a 414 gr arrow at 297 and 430 gr at 288. Ata is 1/8 to long but bh is right on. Does this seem to slow. By the way it's 62 lbs


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

Double B said:


> Not to hijack but I am 29.5 shooting a 414 gr arrow at 297 and 430 gr at 288. Ata is 1/8 to long but bh is right on. Does this seem to slow. By the way it's 62 lbs


That is 20fps under IBO. What is on your string? How needs some tuning for sure!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Double B (Feb 20, 2007)

just a d-loop and peep, nothing else, cams are hitting same time and on the marks


----------

